# LED lighting for Terrarium



## pgaks2 (Dec 7, 2009)

has anyone experimented with the LED grow lights? i see a few talking about optimum spectrum for this n that but never listing what spectrums they actually put out. just thinking a deck of LEDs would be alot easier to hide in a viv. plus the lower power consumption would be nice, although i would probably have to add more heating to the viv.
basicly just looking to see if anyone else has played with the idea, did a quick search and didnt come up with anything. 

sheb


----------



## Wallace Grover (Dec 6, 2009)

Being involved with the reefing, LED's see to be the future in most pet hobbies. I know that the two problems with them in reefing were the intensity and the cost. The LED's tend not to be as bright as say... a metal halide, resulting in the need for more LED's, but that isn't too plausible without significant funds. From what I recall they cost 1,000 and up for even a 24" long. Not too sure how this compares to plant specific LED's though...


----------



## pgaks2 (Dec 7, 2009)

yeah the reef lights are what peaked my interest in using LED's for vivs. ive been researching reef tanks, just inherated a 75 gallon saltwater tank and equipment from my sous chef, he realized how much work it is to set up and said hell no. 

sheb


----------



## davecalk (Dec 17, 2008)

Wallace Grover said:


> Being involved with the reefing, LED's see to be the future in most pet hobbies. I know that the two problems with them in reefing were the intensity and the cost. The LED's tend not to be as bright as say... a metal halide, resulting in the need for more LED's, but that isn't too plausible without significant funds. From what I recall they cost 1,000 and up for even a 24" long. Not too sure how this compares to plant specific LED's though...


The price is coming down. 

Under counter 110 volt LEDS

I checked with a local Electrical supply company and they can get them for around $20. They plug into an inexpensive compact fluorescent base but require no ballast. I'm looking at possibly trying one out.


----------



## tachikoma (Apr 16, 2009)

yeah I don't care what kind of led it is, 1k for LEDs is extortion!


----------



## gluedl (Oct 8, 2008)

Hi,

as an electrical engineer I tend to say to wait a bit for the right stuff to emerge on the market. LED lights are not as intense as other lights, the spectrum is different and so the vertical penetration is less important. 

You can find nice things already like replacement T8 or T5 LED bulbs for neon bulbs that "should fit" all kind of ballasts. But reality is not always like that, if you have a good electronic ballast, this one will test the charge of the bulb before firing it up, a LED tube does not provide the right charge and your bulb WILL NOT fire up. You would need to replace all ballasts or have a wiring without them...

A led light will always only give direct light, whereas neon bulbs diffuse more light over a bigger area.

Then there is a last thing to consider. Most low cost Led lights available at the moment will have a very low cos phi (if you don't know what that is, I can explain that later) ranging about as low as 0,3. If you had a lot of LED bulbs and you thought you would save energy, you could get a bad surpise at the end of the month.

The only big advantages are: no flashing (often considered as THE advantage compared to flashing neon bulbs; totally overrated in my opinion) and the lifespan that is much longer than a standard bulb (in my opinion a frogger will not notice any difference as they do only switch the lights once a day. )

So my conclusion: wait until this stuff evolves and gets better. Use T8 or T5 bulbs until then.

Have a nice day

gluedl


----------



## Wallace Grover (Dec 6, 2009)

I'll try to find a link later, but I think the cost can greatly be offset with some DIY. I remember an amazing fixture that was made for a smaller reef for only $200 I believe.


----------



## hyla23 (Apr 27, 2008)

Check out Dr.FosterandSmith.com they have new LED lights for reef tanks that are very cheap I know that one strand is like 16long x.6thick x .4wide and is like $46 buck and they make them in bigger sizes depending on what you want to light. They also come in many different light spectrum's so you can choose what you want your tank to look like.


----------



## Wallace Grover (Dec 6, 2009)

hyla23 said:


> Check out Dr.FosterandSmith.com they have new LED lights for reef tanks that are very cheap I know that one strand is like 16long x.6thick x .4wide and is like $46 buck and they make them in bigger sizes depending on what you want to light. They also come in many different light spectrum's so you can choose what you want your tank to look like.


Are you sure these aren't lights to put on aquariums to simulate moon light?

P.S: Here is the link to the DIY LED's Ultimate LED guide - Nano-Reef.com Forums


----------



## hyla23 (Apr 27, 2008)

Nope here is the link Fish & Aquarium Supplies: LED Lights


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

If you follow the link to those cheap ones, they state specifically that they are supplemental to normal lighting and aren't made for a stand alone use.. see Aquarium Lighting & LED Lights: ecoxotic Stunner LED Strip with those lights, until you get to the $600 unit, you don't get one that is made as a stand alone system. It would take a number of the cheaper units (at $46 each) to meet the plant needs... 

Ed


----------



## Wallace Grover (Dec 6, 2009)

hyla23 said:


> Nope here is the link Fish & Aquarium Supplies: LED Lights


I was referring to DIY Homemade LED's, not those...


----------



## 2010tony (Oct 27, 2010)

450nm royal blue is fancy for quarium lighting, but not sure if these led stirps are exactly rated at the right wavelength.


----------



## krysty (Mar 16, 2012)

intensity and the cost are two issues.


----------

